# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Đùa với hổ ở vườn bách thú Lujan - Du lịch Argentina

## hangnt

*Khách tham quan được cưỡi sư tử, cho hổ bú sữa và chơi đùa với tinh tinh.*

Ở vườn bách thú Lujan, ngoại ô Buenos Aires, Argentina, những khách tham quan không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng những loài động vật hoang dã sau tấm kính hay song cửa sắt mà còn được cưỡi lên lưng và cho chúng ăn!


Đến với khu vườn thú độc đáo này, du khách được tận hưởng cảm giác vừa thích thú vừa…sợ hãi khi những chú gấu dùng răng lấy hoa quả từ tay mình. Du khách còn được cưỡi voi, cưỡi sư tử và hổ, những loại động vật hoang dã và hung dữ được mệnh danh là “Chúa tể rừng xanh”. 


Rất nhiều người ngay lập tức lo sợ nguy cơ những con thú dữ nổi loạn gây nguy hiểm cho những người tham quan. Điều bất ngờ là kể từ khi vườn bách thú mở cửa vào năm 1994, chưa có một vụ tai nạn ngoài ý muốn nào xảy ra. Những người dạy thú ở đây tự tin đến độ sẵn sàng cho cả những em nhỏ vui chơi cùng thú dữ. 


Điều gì đã khiến những con thú hoang dã trở nên hiền lành, thuần hóa đến vậy trước những người khách lạ đến tham quan? Rất nhiều người cho rằng những người dạy thú ở đây đã bỏ thuốc gây mê liều nhẹ để những con thú không thể hoạt động như lúc bình thường. Tuy nhiên, những người làm việc tại Lujan phủ nhận và khẳng định việc đánh thuốc mê cho thú dữ không thể kéo dài bởi chúng sẽ ốm và chết. 


Bí quyết nằm ở phương pháp nuôi dạy có một không hai của các nhân viên vườn bách thú, bằng cách cho những loài động vật tiếp xúc với con người từ rất sớm. Những loài dữ tợn như hổ, sư tử, báo được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng nhất. Chúng được cho ăn đầy đủ và không bao giờ phải đánh nhau để tranh giành thức ăn. 

Nhờ có bí quyết độc đáo này, những con thú ở Lujan trở thành độc nhất vô nhị, thu hút vô vàn du khách kéo tới vườn bách thú này hàng năm. 


_Theo xzone_

----------


## lunas2

èo... động vật hiền thế nhỉ

----------


## vaga_pro2006

thà đùa với hổ bông còn hơn là vs hổ  :cuoi:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

ha ha đùa với Hổ liệu có vui ko nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Chắc là quen sông với người rồi nên chắc là hiền  :cuoi1:

----------

